
Another Hiroshima Is Coming – Unless We Stop It Now - bjlorenzen
https://consortiumnews.com/2020/08/03/atomic-bombings-at-75-john-pilger-another-hiroshima-is-coming-unless-we-stop-it-now/
======
bjlorenzen
I don’t agree with Pilger that the Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombs were
unjustified, but his points about China are valid. What do we gain by
instigating war now?

